
Wikileaks tweets: Google boss Eric Schmidt on secret project - giis
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/792858025212121088
======
IIAOPSW
So the big reveal here is that there may have been some neopotism in the rush
to unfuck the Obamacare website instead of the usual federal hiring procedure?
Based only on the text seen it looks like "hey, this Mike guy is good. Get
this him on it and we can promise him a campaign position later on to sweeten
the deal".

Considering how doing things the proper way led to the Obamacare website
kerfuffle in the first place, this is the type of corruption I'd actually want
more of.

~~~
napoleoncomplex
What I got from the e-mail was that this is after the Obamacare website rework
was already done, and they wanted the same guy to work on a "secret" Eric
Schmidt project, since he proved to be a good leader.

Since the guy questioned "how legit it is", the insinuation I get from
Wikileaks that this project was some kind of shady government spying project.

Edit: to be clear, based on the e-mail it could literally be anything. But I
guess the main point is to show how tightly SV is integrated into the inner
workings of government.

~~~
giis
Thats my understanding from that tweet too. The concerned part was when he
asks about legitimacy of 'Eric Schmidt project' and they want to convince him
with some position/reward later on.

------
hga
Some more on what Eric Schmidt did/is doing for Hillary's campaign (ignore the
source, it's a "just the facts, ma'am" report, and all anodyne and entirely
proper stuff, and per a linked article the company they set up is getting paid
directly by the campaign, so there's no coordination issues, i.e. it's legit):
[http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/10/31/wikileaks-
googles-e...](http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2016/10/31/wikileaks-googles-eric-
schmidt-wanted-to-be-head-outside-advisor-to-clinton-campaign/)

And it sounds like he gave good advice.

------
Oletros
I expect that this is not the big Google reveal that Assange promised

